# office spec v



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Here it is after 2 week


----------



## Sarraa (May 17, 2015)

Very nice tank! Love it! 

What are the small leafy plants called at the front of the tank? I love those!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice! What are your livestock plans?


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

4 weeks 

And I am not sure those are the ones I forgot the name of

Has 3 black tetras 
and 1 oto

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

6 weeks


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Some nice growth there

Is that the .5w beamswork?


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Most current pics , While taking pics noticed something growing on the driftwood looks like fissdens , but last time this wood was used was a long time ago . It also sat in a garage for a few months dry . But after being in here now it's growing so pumped, it's small but growing.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Loving the crypt undulata. What did you tear out the hairgrass?


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

it wasnt growing and started to look moldy


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Texex (Aug 15, 2003)

The plant that has round leaves that wasn't identified looks like Lobelia cardinalis small form. Nice tank!


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks good, I am looking for a small tank setup and ideas, the spec v looks nice.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

the highlight of everyone's time in the office I'm sure.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I like the combination of lush growth on one side and some clean space on the other.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Feb 18, 2014)

do you have a link for the lighting you are using?

are you using any ferts?


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Well a few things have changed removed some plants , put stock light back on the other was to strong for not have co2 . The crypt is way bigger than I thought it would get . And the old light is a marineland led from Pets Mart


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

c. undulata is one of my favorites! but yes it can get quite large, especially for a 5g. I feel like it fits into this setup though. suits the look quite well aside from hiding that great piece of driftwood.


----------

